# How would you run Test 400 with super Tren at age 38?



## no1knows (Jan 7, 2013)

Im thinking running 1cc test 400 to .5cc super tren on tuesday/friday split? I figured i would need to go higher on the Test prop because of my age since it is on the low side anyway and run the tren on the lower side? 

What are your suggestions?

Done 2 cycles of Test 400 before but im looking to lean some fat out with the tren this time.

5'8 200 lbs BF 16% range


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 7, 2013)

Super tren ,test 400, I'm confused.Is you test prop,and is your tren ace?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 7, 2013)

400-600 test weekly and 200-400 tren. I don't think you "need" 800mg of test weekly, I run less and am 263-265 pounds, right around your age and its enough to really make a big difference.


----------



## no1knows (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks mudge! I was replaning my thoughts at work and i came up with 400 test and 250 super tren to start out with and maybe bumping it slightly up some later in the cycle,if needed. Your right on what i decided on going with.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 8, 2013)

i am running test e 750mg a week tren e 300mg a week.thinking of uping my tren e to 400mg a week.i am pinning m,w,f and is going really well my first time running tren e it is taking a little longer than i tought to kick in coming up on 3 weeks on the tren e and just starting to see results it is mlg gear.


----------



## no1knows (Jan 8, 2013)

Any of you know what kind of size and definition i could pick up with this stack? I have a really good diet and weight program so that end will be covered.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 8, 2013)

first: your age has nothing to do with the amount of test to run period. Your natural test levels are the same as my natural tests levels while we are on gear... Shut Down. My body may get higher test levels off the same mg but honestly not enough to write a book about.

First time running tren i would lower your test.. Now what type of test is this t 400 is it a blend of Decanate, Cyp, phen, and pro? if that is what your taking then I would do two shots a week mon and thurs of 3/4 a cc... Just guessing but enough to only get 300mg a week and run your tren at 600 cc a week. if it is tren e just pin it all the same day (twice a week). 

However, you said test p. If your on test p make sure your pinning either ed or eod. I made the mistake of pinning m w f and got HORRIBLE side effects over a year ago. Im on 300 sust 600 tren with zero sides but cant sleep. Nigh sweats havent kicked in yet but sure they will. I am also on tren a. I like tren a better. But I am thinking of bumping it to 200 eod soon right now I am at 150 eod.


----------



## endurance724 (Jan 9, 2013)

i think "super tren" is a blend of 3 diff tren esters, ace, enanthate and hex, i could be wrong tho.


----------



## endurance724 (Jan 9, 2013)

if youve never used tren before i personally would not use super tren because of that hex ester which can linger in your system for a while, and if you dont respond well or the sides are harsh, youll suffer for an additional couples weeks while the hex ester clears the system.


----------



## no1knows (Jan 9, 2013)

Im going to take the tren in a low dose in the front of the cycle to make sure I don't suffer any side affects from it. I know the T400 works good for me so i guess my biggest question was how much tren twice a week and for how long?

I have researched tren for months and I have seen do tren higher than your test,do test higher than your tren,don't stay on tren longer than 6 weeks,longer than 8 weeks,run the whole cycle..... My head hurts from all the different opinions on how to do this cycle. Right now I'm looking at doing test 400 200mg twice a week and tren 100mg twice a week. Then bumping up if needed around week 4 to week 5. One thing I have read is the super tren is very strong and does not need to run a high dose to get gains from.


----------



## s2h (Jan 9, 2013)

ok..i'm a bit confused...you have test400 which i can only assume is a blend??..cause you said test p in a earlier post..and the super tren is a 3 way blend??


----------



## no1knows (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes Test 400 and super trend. They are both a blend of fast and slow esters.


----------



## endurance724 (Jan 9, 2013)

can you give us the break up of the test400 and the break up of the super tren:?

for example how many mg of what ester in each


----------



## USMC (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd imagine this would be the breakdown for the test400, from another site:


Testosterone Propionate: 25mgs
Testosterone Cypionate: 187mgs
Testosterone Enanthate: 188mgs

And the TriTren is usually broken dow as such:
Trenbolone Acetate: 50mgs
Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate: 50mgs
Trenbolone Enanthate: 50mgs

In any case, like others have said if it's your first time on Tren you should run a Ace, bu you're set on it so drive on. Alot of people, myself included, hve gotten really good results of running Tren 2x as high as your test. the other way of running test higher was the old school way of thought. I have quite a few more cycles under my belt than you do but if it was me and I had those combo's laying around I'd run he Test at 600mgs a week and the tren at 1g. Given what you have. For you, Id drop that down significantly.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 10, 2013)

If i were new to tren i would not touch that with a 10 foot pole. my buddy gets bad sides from it. Like night terrors and insane sweating where he has to leave the bed and take a shower and change his sheets every day. He got on tren e and it lasted over 2 weeks. He tried tren a a little after at a lower dose and same shit happened. But this time the sides stopped in 2 days. I don't feel sides from tren really but massive erections, thought of sex all day, occasional night sweat maybe once every two weeks. I do get wierd dreams but cool ones were I kill people... My cardio goes to shit on it. All and all tren A is the FN shit... 200mg EOD is what i am at now I just bumped it from 150 eod. and 300mg of sust a week broken down into two shots.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2013)

If the above breakdown is correct, the test having 3 esters and tren 3 esters, Im not really a fan of. Blood levels will flucuate too much imo. It will work, but I rather run single esters. You can control things easier!


----------



## celticthug (Jan 10, 2013)

Using steroids is ALMOST a totally individual thing.Sum react much different to the same compounds.The best advice(besides using tren a) is to low ball it,and see how your body reacts.Some need anti-e's at 500 of test a week(sum think they do and dont)and alot dont.Sum just cant run tren,due to numerous sides.EQ gives sum hebejebes.When you first start out its best for a guy to stick to one or two compounds and a single ester.You can make a educated guess at what does what for you this way.If your fairly new to aas and ur using 3 or 4 esters on a few different componds,your ability to recognize whats doing what can be difficult.Thats why alot of the guys have a issue with the Tri esterd test and tren.


----------



## DOBE (Jan 10, 2013)

These guys are right some tolerate tren well and some don't I've used tren a for years with no problems could'nt wait to try tren e when it came out only to discover that the sides above 200 mg week were intolerable. I have found that eq seems to diminish some of the tren cough and breathless feeling so I always use them together now. the problem with tren e is that once you pin it you're stuck with the sides for a week maybe longer and they can be hell.


----------



## DOBE (Jan 10, 2013)

Just one more thing I was 38 when I first tried tren I'm 52 now bp is fine, no problems.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 10, 2013)

stick to a single ester of each preferably, if you're stuck with blends already or made up your mind just make sure you pin EOD and keep your tren fairly low your first time. Maybe 300mg a week tren, 600mg test


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 10, 2013)

I do want to try Tren Hex next at 600mg a week... I heard that stuff trumps ace and e. Which is basically Parabolan.


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 10, 2013)

even raws for tren hex are almost double tren E.... I dunno why really but it better be wayy better than Enan for the price


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 10, 2013)

Digitalash said:


> even raws for tren hex are almost double tren E.... I dunno why really but it better be wayy better than Enan for the price



Its not.
And if its only double e its still probably not hex.  Three times the price of e and basically the same effect. I wouldn't trust I was getting hex and I wouldn't pay for it if I did.


----------



## s2h (Jan 11, 2013)

Just shoot low to start and see how it goes...its what ya got...so its what ya got..

400mg test ew
200mg tren hex

Wait 2 weeks and bump it by 100mgs each if all is well...like you havnt drowned in your own sweat...or killed 6 elderly women at a red light...or whatever other repeat parrot stories.filter the message boards...


----------



## brent1 (Jan 12, 2013)

it would be better if the tren was higher than the test. less sides and tren fights for the receptors and will win, so some of the test you pin will be floating around. when people use tren it's to get big and shredded so let the tren do most of the work. run the test at a trt dose and start with about 250 per week and work up if the sides are not a problem.


----------

